# Lowering 2012 Cruze LTZ



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

Bought a new 2012 Cruze LTZ automatic saturday and ordered Magnaflow cat back dual exhaust, Injen SP series CAI and B&G suspension S2 Sport Springs over the weekend. I'm wondering what kind of improvments I will actually get from these upgrades. Horse power, torque, handling and fuel economy. Also how much drop. My Cruze now measures 27 1/8 to top of front wheel well and 27 1/2 to top of rear. B&G claims front will drop 1.8 inches and rear 1.2. Also I have read many different opinions on how this will affect my alignment and whether or not I will need a camber adjustment kit. I plan on getting a tune for the car also after seeing how these upgrades perform. I am not knowledgable in the mechanical and performance upgrades area and would apreciate all the feedback I can get. Thanks Dave.


----------

